

Millionaire gives away fortune which made him miserable - FreeRadical
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/austria/7190750/Millionaire-gives-away-fortune-which-made-him-miserable.html

======
redstar504
This article is so true. People seem to think money and materialistic things
will make them happier. In reality, it's the exact opposite. The best things
in life aren't things at all.

